# Enviar señal de video por cable de red utp



## marianus (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola amigos, quiería saber si se puede enviar señal de video de una habitacion a otra por cable utp de red, ya que tengo algunos metros pero antes quisiera sus respuestas.

Desde ya gracias: Mariano


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Poder... se puede, pero lo mas seguro es que la calidad de la imagen se degrade. Prueba y nos cuentas. Saludos.


----------



## marianus (Feb 25, 2010)

Gracias "tecnogirl" por responderme, en éstos días hago la prueba y vemos que sale, tengo miedo de que las impedancias y otros factores como el trenzado del cable afecten la señal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

Si, se puede transmitir audio , video y hasta la alimentación de contínua por UTP hasta algo de 300 metros.

Venden unos balunes adaptadores de impedancia con entrada de coaxil de un lado (en éste caso BNC) y RJ45 del otro además de los jack y plug para la alimentación.







Googlealos :  "balun adaptador utp"

Hay de 5 a 50 U$S 

Te dejo el link del pdf con datos técnicos:

http://www.seguridadtotal.com.ar/catalogo/files/Caracteristicas Tecnicas Balun LLT-201 NT-611.pdf


Si bién adapta desde 75 desbalanceados a 100 balanceados yo probaría con los balunes de antena o los que venían en las fichitas de antena pin grueso a cable cinta , que son de 75 a 300 . . .  pero como la distancia es corta quizas funcionen y deben valer una moneda.









Probá y contanos 
http://www.seguridadtotal.com.ar/catalogo/files/Caracteristicas Tecnicas Balun LLT-201 NT-611.pdf


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

He montado circuitos de camara cerrada en gasolinerias usando los balun adapter utp y trabaja perfectamente, sin problemas, ok, garantizado.
Vete a la segura sin duda.


----------



## marianus (Feb 26, 2010)

Que bien !!! Acá hay gente grosa y con ganas de compartir, gracias mis amigos!!

Desde Mendoza, Argentina les agradece: Mariano.


----------



## alexgarza7 (Feb 24, 2019)

Aunque el tema ya es viejo me sirvio mucho la info, lo pude usar para 200 metros y me funciono perfecto, era para un sistema de alarma

Me costo 15 dolares el adaptador utp en amazon.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2019)

Hay muchos sistemas comerciales que enlazan casi de todo por rj45.
Debe de ser que funcionan, porque si no no los venderían


----------

